# Topics > Robotics > Laboratory robotics >  UTSA lab-on-a-robot

## Airicist

Article "NASA Awards UTSA $300,000 to Build Fourth Prototype of 'Lab-on-a-Robot'"

November 7, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "UTSA chemist awarded $300K by NASA to build lab-on-a-robot prototype"

by Kris Rodriguez
November 6, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 6, 2012

----------

